# Ozzy



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

He just loves being out (supervised ) on the grass, running around chasing insects.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous, I just love his tail


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is looking magnificent :001_wub: Glad to hear he's enjoying the sunshine  I wish Mai Tai was so well behaved in the garden. She's never out there without her harness on especially since the other day when my DH said, let go of her, she won't go anywhere (she still had harness and long extending lead on) The next thing I knew she was up on the fence and up onto the garage roof 
Must get a run sorted now I have two of the little monkeys


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ozzy is a very handsome boy


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

wow what a tail... lovely hairy boy


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

:001_wub: wow he is lovely


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Lynn, lol dont be fooled, Sue is just out of camera shot as the moment we would turn our backs he would be gone , he would think nothing of the 6ft fencing around the garden , when hes walking around you can see him planning his escape lol. best wishes........Chris.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

raggs said:


> Hi Lynn, lol dont be fooled, Sue is just out of camera shot as the moment we would turn our backs he would be gone , he would think nothing of the 6ft fencing around the garden , when hes walking around you can see him planning his escape lol. best wishes........Chris.


Maine Coons are really good at escaping, we learnt that the hard way! He managed to chew through plastic fencing to get out! He looked very much like your Ozzy, a lovely colour. We only got him back 9 months later, when somebody reported to the local council they had seen a fox 

He survived a long hard Swedish winter so we were pretty impressed. It was about -20 for about 2 months straight, so he must have lived on licking and eating snow and catching rabbits and rats!

xxx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

missye87 said:


> Maine Coons are really good at escaping, we learnt that the hard way! He managed to chew through plastic fencing to get out! He looked very much like your Ozzy, a lovely colour. We only got him back 9 months later, when somebody reported to the local council they had seen a fox
> 
> He survived a long hard Swedish winter so we were pretty impressed. It was about -20 for about 2 months straight, so he must have lived on licking and eating snow and catching rabbits and rats!
> 
> xxx


WOW !!!!!!!..........I can imagine a big MC being mistaken for a fox , when you got him back was he ok with you?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

raggs said:


> WOW !!!!!!!..........I can imagine a big MC being mistaken for a fox , when you got him back was he ok with you?


He was 11.5 kilos, so he was on the larger side of a MC  We had warned the council of this though so they knew when somebody called!
He had your boy's colouring, just a slight bit darker.

He was perfectly fine when he came home, only a slight bit on the skinny side, but not at all bony or malnourished. He had to slowly get used to eating cat food again though, but he was just as friendly as he had been before he left, it was like he never had to be honest!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful pictures chris beautiful ozzy.by the way i like the patchwork quilt on the line, where did sue get it from?


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy he is


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

What a gorgeous cat!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his a gorgoeus big old boy now!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: 

I wonder if I could train Louie to bash things with his tail to clean them to :lol:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> I wonder if I could train Louie to bash things with his tail to clean them to :lol:


Cat? Train? I think what you mean is giving them treats to do stuff for you


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Ozzy is very nice, excellent tail.


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Ozzy is indeed stunning, his tail is incredible
I simply love such huge and fluffy cats

Chris: I wanted to tell you I like your "bacteria" signature  - unfortunately it is not that good if translated into German


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Oliver Twist said:


> Ozzy is indeed stunning, his tail is incredible
> I simply love such huge and fluffy cats
> 
> Chris: I wanted to tell you I like your "bacteria" signature  - unfortunately it is not that good if translated into German


Well im glad you like the English version then, lol i could have written it in Welsh but i dont think it would have been to good written in that either lol

Atega bacteria, 'i r'ond gwrteithia rhyw boblogi ca.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ozzy has turned into a very big handsom boy you and Sue must be very proud of him

viv xx


----------

